# Floor coverings?



## dewolf (Jul 25, 2010)

last year I used OSB board and painted it black, i did not have a large area to cover and it only required two sheets so it was fairly inexpensive for me and it stayed in place well. If you have a really large area to cover it might get pricey, but OSB usually only runs about 5 bucks a sheet.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

if you go with cardboard and spray paint it like dewolf said then go for it. No platice or sheets. That is bound to be a safety issue...


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Hay would work nicely...


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

If this party is indoors, a heavy canvas painters tarp could be used, and painted to go with your theme. You could paint stonework on it for a 'dungeon/lab/castle/etc. floor for example, and it would work like a rug. The stuff you set on it (props, tables, furniture, etc.) would keep it from moving, and if you set up on carpet, you could further secure it by using Upholstery Twist Pins where it meets doors and such, otherwise covering the edge with duct tape onto the floor will make it less trip-hazardous. When the party is over, you unpin it, roll it up and store it for next year.


----------



## violinbabe86 (Jul 31, 2009)

ooh i like the painters tarp idea, thanks! I thought about burlap but it is so expensive!


----------

